# immune system = ανοσιακό σύστημα, ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα



## Elena (Jul 26, 2008)

«Ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα» (μάλλον) τέλος. Εφεξής «ανοσιακό σύστημα». 

http://www.helsim.gr/ (και με βιντεάκι)







Η δε «ανοσοαπάντηση» εφεξής... «ανοσιακή απάντηση» κ.ο.κ.

Χωρίς σχόλια (από μένα).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2008)

Αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να φτιάχνει νεολογισμούς, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τους υιοθετεί κανένας άλλος. Το έχουμε δει και αλλού, σωστά;


----------



## Elena (Jul 26, 2008)

Όταν ο «κάποιος» είναι η ΕΕΑ, είναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα (ιδιαίτερα για μεταφραστές) σε επίπεδο τεκμηρίωσης. ;)


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 26, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρον... Τότε μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξουν και τον κλάδο από "ανοσολογία" σε "ανοσιακή επιστήμη"...


----------



## Elena (Jul 26, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Ενδιαφέρον... Τότε μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξουν και τον κλάδο από "ανοσολογία" σε "ανοσιακή επιστήμη"...



Είχα κι άλλες προτάσεις σήμερα (με ιερά και όσια) περί «ανοσ*ι*ολογίας», αλλά το σοκ ήταν μεγάλο (ομολογώ) όταν είδα τον αριθμό των ευρημάτων... (Κι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο όταν είδα την προέλευση σε πολλές περιπτώσεις -μόνο μηχανική μετάφραση δεν είναι. Ενδεικτικά:

http://www.e-paideia.net/programofstudies/item.asp?c=1972&p=2&i=31136&ix=0

http://studies.protovoulia.org/program.php?pid=41516&id=31131&s=30622

http://www.uoi.gr/odsp2005/medicine1.php

http://www.certh.gr/418C8624.el.aspx)


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2008)

Να διευκρινίσουμε ότι η *_ανοσιολογία_ δεν σχετίζεται με την *_ανοησιολογία_ (καλύτερα _ανοητολογία_) ή το _ανοσιούργημα_...

Η απορία μου: το _ανοσοποιητικός_ έχει μια ακρίβεια και μια διαφάνεια που δεν έχει το αγγλικό (κατά λέξη _άνοσο σύστημα_). Μήπως η επιλογή του _ανοσιακός_ σχετίζεται με κάποια διεύρυνση της σημασίας, δηλ. όχι απλώς και μόνο ανοσοποιητικό;


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 26, 2008)

Στον οδηγό σπουδών του ΑΠΘ μπορεί και να είναι typo (Ανοσιολογία Ι) γιατί λίγο παρακάτω στο 6ο εξάμηνο αναφέρει "Ανοσολογία ΙΙ".
Περίπου έτσι και στο δεσμό για το Διεθνές συνέδριο ιατρικής χημείας: Η Βάσω Αποστολοπούλου αναφέρεται ως "Καθηγήτρια Ανοσολογίας" και δυο-τρεις αράδες παρακάτω αναφέρει την Ανοσιολογία ως κύρια ενότητα του συνεδρίου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2008)

Και τον Χατζηγιαννάκη (_Κλινική ανοσολογία_)
http://www.medical-books.gr/categoryBooks.aspx?categoryID=4
μάλλον τον διασύρει ο Ελευθερουδάκης:
http://www.books.gr/ViewShopProduct.aspx?Id=73924


----------



## Elena (Jul 26, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Στον οδηγό σπουδών του ΑΠΘ μπορεί και να είναι typo (Ανοσιολογία Ι) γιατί λίγο παρακάτω στο 6ο εξάμηνο αναφέρει "Ανοσολογία ΙΙ".
> Περίπου έτσι και στο δεσμό για το Διεθνές συνέδριο ιατρικής χημείας: Η Βάσω Αποστολοπούλου αναφέρεται ως "Καθηγήτρια Ανοσολογίας" και δυο-τρεις αράδες παρακάτω αναφέρει την Ανοσιολογία ως κύρια ενότητα του συνεδρίου.



Θα ήταν υπέροχο, αλλά δεν το νομίζω. Το ψάχνω πάντως (κι εννοώ εκτός διαδικτύου).

Ενδιαφέρον είναι αυτό, πάντως :):

362 Προτεινόμενος Ελληνικός Όρος *ανοσιολογία *
Κλάδος Γλωσσολογίας ΛΕΞΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΑ 
Αγγλικός Όρος *profanity *


http://users.uoi.gr/gjxydo/lexicon/byletter/lookup.php?text=P


@Νίκος: Διεύρυνση; Bλέπεις καμία διεύρυνση του αγγλικού;

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enGR210GR210&q=define:immune

Είναι από τις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που είχαμε ακριβέστερο του αγγλικού (δόκιμο και διαδεδομένο) όρο.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 26, 2008)

Μα πώς ακριβώς προκύπτει μια τέτοια ανακολουθία; Αυτός που πέρασε τον τίτλο στον Ελευθερουδάκη δεν διάβασε τον τίτλο του βιβλίου στο εξώφυλλο; Στραβός είναι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2008)

Elena said:


> Ενδιαφέρον είναι αυτό, πάντως :):
> 
> 362 Προτεινόμενος Ελληνικός Όρος *ανοσιολογία *
> Κλάδος Γλωσσολογίας ΛΕΞΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΑ
> ...



Το εύρημά σου είναι όλα τα λεφτά! Ενδεχομένως και *#@%$?*!λογία*.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 26, 2008)

Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μας εξηγήσει κάποιος τον λόγο για μια τέτοια αλλαγή και τι αυτή εξυπηρετεί.


----------



## Elena (Jul 26, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μας εξηγήσει κάποιος τον λόγο για μια τέτοια αλλαγή και τι αυτή εξυπηρετεί.



Mα όλοι αυτό θα θέλαμε! :) Αλλά δεν βλέπω να εκπληρώνονται οι επιθυμίες μας στο εγγύς μέλλον...


----------



## Elena (Sep 18, 2008)

*...ανοσοβιολογικό σύστημα*

εκ του Παιδαγωγικού κι όχι μόνο...


(Μια και δεν υπάρχει -πλέον- ουδεμία αναφορά σε «ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα» στα σχολικά βιβλία βιολογίας.)


----------

